# Expats in Cyprus



## Samantha G (Mar 16, 2012)

Good day, My mother is moving to Cyprus for an investment company. Before she moves she need 300 contact details of ex pats in cyprus. Does anyone know where i can get a list from?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You mean a list of people who livehere so she can make a nuisance of herself ringing them to try to sell them investments?
If anyone gives her my name I will kill them


----------



## Samantha G (Mar 16, 2012)

Veronica said:


> You mean a list of people who livehere so she can make a nuisance of herself ringing them to try to sell them investments?
> If anyone gives her my name I will kill them


Yes something like that. I think it is more to show that she can find leads. They welcome to say no but unfortunetley the company wants 300 names before she moves there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We will not allow names to be given on this forum.
As she is the one who has to show she can get leads surely she is the one who should be trying to get them and not you? 
There are UKCA clubs which she could contact.


----------



## Samantha G (Mar 16, 2012)

Veronica said:


> We will not allow names to be given on this forum.
> As she is the one who has to show she can get leads surely she is the one who should be trying to get them and not you?
> There are UKCA clubs which she could contact.


Thats fine. It was worth a try to see if anyone knew where i could look. Yes she will look for leads when she gets back from training. I thought i could give her places to start. Surely thats ok. Thanks anyways


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Samantha G said:


> Thats fine. It was worth a try to see if anyone knew where i could look. Yes she will look for leads when she gets back from training. I thought i could give her places to start. Surely thats ok. Thanks anyways


The jobs that require 300 leads are usually "get rich quick" type employers and have the integrity of a fart in a colander. I hope she didn't pay anything to get started on this new career.

By the way I bet she isn't doing it in 6 months time.

Pete


----------

